# Vincent of Lérins on Nestorius’s perceived orthodoxy as a cloak for heresy



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2020)

... For who would readily suppose him to be in error, who was known to have been elected by the high choice of the Emperor, and to be held in the greatest esteem by the priesthood? who would readily suppose him to be in error, who, greatly beloved by the holy brethren, and in high favour with the populace, expounded the Scriptures in public daily, and confuted the pestilent errors both of Jews and Heathens?

Who could choose but believe that his teaching was Orthodox, his preaching Orthodox, his belief Orthodox, who, that he might open the way to one heresy of his own, was zealously inveighing against the blasphemies of all heresies? But this was the very thing which Moses says: “The Lord your God doth try you that He may know whether you love Him or not.” …

But if any one supposes that in his writings he speaks of one Christ, and preaches one Person of Christ, let him not lightly credit it. For either this is a crafty device, that by means of good he may the more easily persuade evil ...

For more, see Vincent of Lérins on Nestorius’s perceived orthodoxy as a cloak for heresy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

